# Pebbles and rocks ...



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Does any of your little ones like to eat pebbles and rocks? Chloe loves to pick up just about anything in her path outside - even pebbles and rocks. :frusty:


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Yes!!!! Constantly, Zeke will grab anything and everything he smells. The worst was me having to dig a dead baby frog from his mouth! Thankfully we have worked hard on the 'leave it' command which works 95% of the time. When I talked with the vet, she said a small amount of most things he can grab outside won't hurt him, unless it is something like mulch made from cocoa bark like they use at fast food places.

We take very small treat sized rewards (like the size of my pinky finger nail or smaller) and when we tell him to 'leave it' and he does, once out of every few times we'll give him a treat. Not every time, but often enough that he thinks dropping that rock may result in a better alternative.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Ok - thanks for the advice.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Marbel said:


> Does any of your little ones like to eat pebbles and rocks? Chloe loves to pick up just about anything in her path outside - even pebbles and rocks. :frusty:


I had a Bichon who, as a puppy, always ate pebbles and rocks. They would come out the other end and form a stone wall. lol. Thankfully, it never harmed him or, amazingly, his teeth and he finally outgrew it. We lost him 3 months shy of his 17th birthday.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Every walkies, anything on the path system, grass, rocks, pinecones. He usually just carries them like a prize. The tiny rocks though he chews and I try to get them before he breaks his teeth or swallows them.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Our yard is mostly desert landscaping with no grass and fairly large stones ( about 1") covering most of the ground. We had to watch Nickie very carefully when he was a pup. He loved to pick up the stones and carry them in his mouth. He is good about dropping things.


----------



## Cindy Lee (Aug 12, 2014)

Our 12 week old Fred is like a shark. If it gets close....... it gets chewed!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Ha boy can we relate except Darla wants to eat dried dead worms omg!! My hubby says well she's getting her protein yuck! I say DROP IT LADYBUG!!! thats my nickname for her LOL and she drops it I say YES I treat her but our problem she rolls in anything dead like a bug its gross!!! Never seen a dog do that urghhh god what a tomboy I have!!! Pebbles eekkk Marbel I know you cringe when Chloe does that!!

Nic & Darla


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Nicm said:


> Ha boy can we relate except Darla wants to eat dried dead worms omg!! My hubby says well she's getting her protein yuck! I say DROP IT LADYBUG!!! thats my nickname for her LOL and she drops it I say YES I treat her but our problem she rolls in anything dead like a bug its gross!!! Never seen a dog do that urghhh god what a tomboy I have!!! Pebbles eekkk Marbel I know you cringe when Chloe does that!!
> 
> Nic & Darla


Yes, I do, but here lately, she's just aggressive with it. We have pine needle in our yard, she picks with that and eat it, tree bark, dead grass, dirt, worms, bugs, whatever. Sometime she goes to the door like she has to potty, but only wants to get out there and eat stuff. With the Pebbles I found one in her poop, I noticed something hard and black, I'm smushing the bag (yuk, right) trying to feel it and that's what it was. So dangerous.

I've tried with the treats while out on walks and it does help and deter her, but I don't want to keep having to do that, I don't want her to put unnecessary weight and also expect a treat each time she does something wrong and in turn corrects herself because of the treat.

I'm hoping she outgrows it - maybe it's just a puppy thing. She is loosing teeth right and left. She lost her bottom K9's this past week. So now all of her bottom teeth have some out.


----------

